# Love My Job



## crewsk (Apr 13, 2005)

Knowing how much we all love our jobs, thought this would give you a good
laugh!! 

Subject: Love My Job
 If you don't laugh out loud after you read this you are in a coma! This  is  even funnier when you realize it's real!  Next time you have a bad day at work...think of this guy. Rob is a commercial saturation diver for Global Divers in Louisiana. He  performs underwater repairs on offshore drilling rigs. Below is an  E-mail he sent to his sister.  She then sent it to a radio station in Ft.Wayne,  Indiana, who was sponsoring a worst job experience contest. Needless to say, she won.

 Hi Sue,  Just another note from your bottom-dwelling brother. Last week I had  bad day at the office.  I know you've been feeling down lately at work, so  thought I would share my dilemma with you to make you realize it's not so bad after all .   Before I can tell you what happened to me, I first must bore you with  few  technicalities of my job. As you know, my office lies at the bottom of  the sea.  I wear a suit to the office.  It's a wetsuit. This time of year the water is quite cool. So what we do to keep warm is this: We have a diesel powered industrial water heater.  This $20,000 piece of equipment sucks  the water out of the sea. It heats it to a delightful temperature. It then pumps it down to the diver through a garden  hose, which is taped to the  air hose. Now this sounds like a darn good plan, and I've used it several times with no complaints. What I do, when I get to the bottom and start working, is take the hose and stuff it down the back of my wetsuit. This floods my whole suit with warm water. It's like working in a Jacuzzi. Everything was going well until all of a sudden, my butt started to  itch. So, of course, I scratched it.  This only made things worse. Within a  few seconds my butt started to burn. I pulled the hose out from my back, but  the damage was done. In agony I realized what had happened. The hot water machine had sucked up a jellyfish and pumped it into my suit. Now, since I don't have any hair on my back, the jellyfish couldn't stick to it.  However, the crack of my butt was not as fortunate. When I  scratched what I thought was an itch, I was actually grinding the jellyfish into  the crack of my butt. I informed the dive supervisor of my dilemma over the communicator. His  instructions were unclear due to the fact that he, along with five other divers, were laughing hysterically. Needless to say I aborted the dive. I  was instructed to make three agonizing in-water decompression stops totaling  thirty-five minutes before I could reach the surface to begin my chamber dry decompression.  When I arrived at the surface, I was wearing nothing but my brass helmet. As I climbed out of the water, the medic, with tears of laughter running down  his face, handed me a tube of cream and told me to rub it on my butt as soon as I got in the chamber. The cream put the fire out, but I couldn't poop for two days because my butt was swollen shut. So, next time you're having a bad day at work, think about how
much  worse it would be if you had a jellyfish shoved up your butt.
Now repeat to yourself, "I love my job, I love my job, I lovemy job."
  AND THEN, DELETE THIS MESSAGE!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2005)

OMG. I am dying here.

Got to send this one on to a friend!


----------



## crewsk (Apr 13, 2005)

My mom just sent it to me & about fell out of my chair I was laughing so hard!!


----------



## sarah (Apr 13, 2005)

this was hilarious ,i just sent it to all my freinds!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2005)

OH, it makes me glad I'm "just" a house wife!  Thanks for the giggles.


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2005)

and here i thought i was having a bad week sheesh lmao


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 13, 2005)

I burn in empathy, been stung by a jellyfish once, not fun on the ankle, cannot imagine that part of the anatomy UGH


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 13, 2005)

I laughed so hard I had tears in my eyes.


----------

